# boat wanted



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

I am now searching for a used salt water boat---Keep in mind I am new to salt water so I dont want to spend a lot of money on this vessel. I am working with aprox 1,000---I was hoping to find something dependable but not extravagate--I am also willing to do owner financing if the owner is willing to accept 1,000 down and a monthly payment. If anyone has a vessel that might suit my needs, please send info and picture(if available) to [email protected]. or you can just answer me on this post


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*I don't have a boat*

to sell you, but I do have some advice.
I just purchased an old jon boat that had a decent Evinrude 55hp outboard on it. I have found once you get under the $2500 price range you are getting what you pay for. Will the old motor hold up? There's no way to know. I plan on spending over $200 on the water pump, lower unit oil change, and pressure tests.
I have several hundred dollars more than what you are willing to spend in my jon boat and I'll bet you I'll have at least $1,000 more when I repaint it, replace the rotted transom wood, rewire, re-do the plywood and customize the seats and rod holders etc..etc.
I will do most of this work myself, but I'm just saying it's hard to find a really good deal in a boat for the money you're willing to spend. My boat is just an old 16' side console Lowe line jon boat, but these boats hold their value and people are proud of what they've done to fix them up. My advice is to keep looking on craigslist in your area, plus scour the countryside as you drive and you may get lucky.
By the way, if any of you have any experience with replacing the rotted plywood on an old jon boat...PM me I need some advice on how to do it. The engine is pretty heavy for that size boat and the transom is pretty stressed. I would like to beef it up if I could.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Check www.boattrader.com you might be able to find something on there.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'll send you a picture of 11.5' Grumman, 7.5 johnson. V bottom it has and that is what you need for salt. Start first or second pull everytime. Near shadyside MD.


----------

